# New to type 1



## Mum_of_one (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello
I'm just beginning my adventure with type 1 diabetes.
My 5 year old daughter was diagnosed on Friday 5th April 2013 and her injections started at 10pm.
Everything is going well so far, but I am scared and frightened both for her and me, because everything is so new to us. 
It would be great to hear from anyone who knows what we are going through. 
until then... we will just keep on smiling


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Mum_of_One, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your little one's diagnosis. It can be a tremendous shock and there seems to be so much you need to know all at once, but things do become easier in time. What insulin is she using?

I would recommend having a read of Adrienne's "essential guide for parents of newly diagnosed children" for starters:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=23853

I would aslo recommend that you have a look at the Children with Diabetes website as well as our Parents section, as there are many people who have been through what you are going through and will be able to help with any questions you may have. I would also highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas, which is extremely helpful and known as the 'Type 1 bible'  There are lots of links to other good information in our Useful links thread.

Diabetes is serious, but it is manageable, and treatments and knowledge is improving all the time - it has come a long way in just the 5 years since I was diagnosed and there will be much more as your daughter grows. It doesn't need to stop here doing anything she wants to - this forum is filled with great stories of people's achievements so have a browse and let us know if there is any way we can help


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello mum of one.

Sorry to hear your daughter's been diagnosed so young.

We are a friendly lot here so if you have questions, we can try to help.

And very true, keep smiling


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi mum of one 

Welcome from me too, though sorry you have to be here!

There is so much information to take in, it is a huge learning curve especially in those early days after diagnosis. The Ragnar Hanas book is very good, you can pick up and put down as needed. 

Take each day as it comes, hopefully your team are well involved and supporting you in these first few weeks.


----------



## Cleo (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello mum of one 
Sorry to hear about your little girl !....

well done for joining this forum, there are loads of incredibly knowledgable people here who can provide lots of good advice.

hang in there!!

Cleo xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 10, 2013)

Mum_of_one said:


> Hello
> I'm just beginning my adventure with type 1 diabetes.
> My 5 year old daughter was diagnosed on Friday 5th April 2013 and her injections started at 10pm.
> Everything is going well so far, but I am scared and frightened both for her and me, because everything is so new to us.
> ...



Hello and welcome to the forum.
Sorry to hear about your daughters diagnoses. Hopefully once things settle down it wont feel quite as overwhelming for you. Just take one day at a time and you will be fine.
I was also diagnosed on that date 48 years ago


----------



## JontyW (Apr 10, 2013)

One of the key issues to overcoming the initial shock of knowing your child has been diagnosed with a lifelong condition is to *gain as much knowledge as possible. For managing diabetes .. knowledge is power.* 
As you gain more knowledge then your initial fears will subside, you will gain in confidence and ultimately you will realise that this condition can be controlled so that your child can indeed live a long and healthy life and it should not stop them doing anything they wanted to do.

That has been my attitude, and although I've been T1 for 43 years, diagnosed in the late 1960s when the medication and technology was very basic compared to today, I've never let my condition restrict what I wanted to do in anything .... relationships, family life, career, travel and leisure pursuits. I took my diabetes seriously, I controlled by diabetes and didn't let it control me!  So after more than four decades I have none of the complications that can occur from poorly controlled blood glucose over an extended period. Gaining knowledge, and then using it to maintain good blood glucose levels, was key to my strategy.

So where to start to gain this knowledge?

*Documents available on the internet:-*
Note: if your child is still young then the concept of carb counting and associated insulin adjustment may not yet be appropriate, but eventually this will be needed, since all adult T1 diabetics should be using carb counting in order to get good blood glucose control.

*Note:*_ Ensure that you consult your DSN before making any changes to the  current insulin and diet regime. They are medically trained to answer your queries and should always be consulted on such issues, particularly in the early days during the steep learning curve._

I hope you find these references useful, and I wish you and your child every success on your long journey ...

Knowledge is power for diabetics and so I strongly recommend that you read carefully the following documents and books …

Key points to good control: - Get used to detailed carbohydrate counting and insulin adjustment.  
*
Documents available on the internet:-*
*
A.	An introduction to carbohydrate counting and insulin dose adjustment*

https://shop.diabetes.org.uk/store/literature/information-books/carbs-count-e-book.aspx
An excellent introductory document from Diabetes UK that covers all aspects of diabetes, and the method of carb counting, insulin adjustment and insulin-carb ratios is covered in Chapter 2 (Carbohydrates) and Chapter 3 (Insulin). Even if you are not doing carb counting, you should definitely read this!
*
B.	Adjusting your Insulin when results are too high or too low:*
A detailed guide, with plenty of examples, to assist you in making required insulin adjustments. Download it and print it out so it is readily at hand after blood sugars have been made & recorded.
http://www.diabetes-scotland.org/ggc/documents/pdf files/Insulin Dose Change.pdf

*C.	Children with Diabetes in the UK (online support group)*
http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/

*Books you should consider purchasing:- *

1.	Carbs & Cals: A Visual Guide to Carbohydrate & Calorie Counting for People with Diabetes (Chris Cheyette)
Buy this excellently illustrated book that provides clear pictures, portion sizes & weights plus carbohydrate values of nearly every food you might need.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0956443052/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01

*2.	Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults* (Ragnar Hanas)
A comprehensive book with great detail in all aspects of managing diabetes with emphasis on children. This is easily the best book I have ever read about managing Type 1 diabetes, so if you only buy one book …. this is the one.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Type-1-Diab...8&qid=1365159336&sr=1-1&keywords=Ragnar+Hanas

Best of luck ...

Jonty


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 10, 2013)

Keep smiling !!  You have come to a good site for help etc.


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  Just take a day at a time right now and ask any questions.  I feel for you and for your daughter being diagnosed at such a young age.  You will soon become an expert - although we are still all learning and that's why this forum is so good.


----------

